# CBG's 6G Fluval Edge Planted Tank #2 With 10G Sump (Pic Heavy)



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

20101201 - First thing after doing some research was to go out and find some acrylic sheet in order for me to fabricate my own custom overflow box. Finally located some black acrylic and also got my hands on some black silicon so that the overflow would not be so noticeable when seen from the display side of the tank.

20101205 - After doing lots of measuring I proceeded to make a cardboard mock up of what my over flow box would look like and the dimensions of the box I would need. After doing this I proceeded to cut the inner panel of the Fluval Edge rear tower which normally houses the filtration. Here is a quick pic after doing a couple table saw cuts to the dimensions needed for my custom over flow.









20101209 After getting that done I did a quick layout of where on the back of the Edge tank that the overflow box would sit and also constructed the overflow box. This required using some methylene chloride to acrylic weld the parts together. The resulting box was made and then used to dry fit onto the back of the tank. Now knowing the limits of where the box was going to be situated I proceeded to use a 1/4" drill bit to drill holes into the acrylic rim of the Fluval edge and dry fit the overflow box onto the back. 

















Side shot of overflow box - notice the slight jog of about 1/8" on the sides of the overflow box where it goes from glass to the plastic rim... fun cutting that on the table saw....









Here it is after applying the silicon. Instead of drawing on the tank with marker I used scotch tape on inside of the tank to mark where the silicon lines were going to be. 









close up of inner edge between Fluval edge and the over flow. 1/4" drilled holes for the overflow and black silicon application between the overflow holes and inside lip of the overflow box. 









20101213 - A quick pic of my sump build. This was made in a 5G tank. Total water volume increase over the display tank would be approximately 4 Gallons. In case of power outage the amount of siphoned water from the display tank would not over flow my sump.









20101214 - To make sure my acrylic weld would hold I reattached the bulkheads and did a quick test of the sump.


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

20101224 - One of the biggest complaints I have with the Fluval Edge in Calgary (being such a dry city for most of the year) is that water evaporation occurs at a very high rate. So I decided that I needed a solution to prevent such heavy evaporation from this SW tank. The solution I came up with protects my MR16 LED light bulbs from the salt water while also reducing the amount of evaporation that would occur from the tank. This is constructed from acrylic and a chunk of glass cut on a wet tile saw to fit inside the open mouth of the Fluval Edge tank. 

































This is attached to the existing arm in the tank and utilizes screws which go into nylon center nuts epoxied into the arm so that I can detach and reattach the lid at will.


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

20101224 Here it is after adding salt and live sand. Both salt and live sand caused the water to look extremely cloudy but cleared up quite quickly. In this pic you can also see (sorta) that the glass on my custom cover hovers about 2mm above the water level as it goes into the overflow.









20101226 - Went out on boxing day and picked up 8 lbs of live rock on sale.

















20101228 - Another quick look at the overflow box. I had made a small cover in order to reduce the amount of evaporation from the overflow.









20101228 - set up complete with a "herbie" setup to reduce the noise coming from the overflow box. At this point I still needed to go out and find a 2" hole saw bit so that I could cut out a hole for the skimmer cup to poke out of the sump lid. I still need to get to organizing the wiring. Pump is a Maxijet 900 rated at 230 GPH.


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

20101230 - My 2 Edge tanks side by side


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

20110106 - added some critters
Spiny Astrea snail

















Blue legged hermit crab - about .5 cm long and bit out of focus due to shooting at an angle through the glass 









Trochus Snails

















Nassarius Snails - Periscope up! - what I usually see of the Nassarius Snails









rare view of one of them zooming to a new location

















20110107 some sort of macro algae growing









and a view of the chiton I found on the rock









20110113 - added another 7 lbs of live rock to the sump so I am up to about 15 lbs of LR in water volume of about 9G. Dont know why I bought so much as my sump is totally filled and there is really no room. I ended up breaking up the one big hunk I bought into about 4 smaller chunks so it would fit in the different compartments. Is there such a thing as too much? This pic also shows the installation of the skimmer cup for the Tunze Nano 9002 skimmer through the acrylic lid.


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

20110118 - added a peppermint shrimp to start work on the apistasia but have yet to see any noticeable dent in the population and might add another soon.









20110123 - Found this hairy little crab grazing on the purple stuff on the top of my live rock after turning on the lights. Would estimate his body is about half a cm wide at most. 









20110123 - Bubble Algae?









20110124 - Most recent FTS with the change to a black spray bar that is split and shoots some jets down towards the sand and some along the top glass. The small hole I made to break siphon in case of power outage (just below where the green tubing connects to the spray bar) gently agitates the water at the opening making the light shining through shimmer a bit and also doesnt allow the water level to get below the glass top.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

Really awesome what you've done, especially with the sump. And what's also great is the fact that you have hidden everything in the cabinet and have improved the tank's function without sacrificing the design and look of the tank itself. Nice job. -el g


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

Joe's Juice works great for the aiptasia.

I tried many things, and the only thing that worked for me was Joe's~


----------



## semperfimrn1 (Jan 19, 2011)

looks good!


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

Anyone up for more pictures?

20110124 - Red Fire shrimp - really like the pop of red in the tank!

















purple fire fish 

















peppermint shrimp









:drool: pretty excited to have found this little circular shaped guy with the greenish specs in the center moving around the tank, the previous day it was on the glass and couldnt get a good shot. Now I can see a bit of color on it. Any ideas as to what it is? 









20110127 - New arrangement for the LR - brought a chunk out from the sump


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

20110808 - Its been a very busy number of months for me and unfortunately maintenance on my tanks(especially this one) took a bit of a back seat. Now I have a renewed desire to get back at it since summer is pretty much going to end soon. 

After months of removing clumps of the below growths I decided to leave it to grow and see what happens. I still dont know what to do about what this stuff is and still am not really sure what each of the growths is. If anyone can help me identify this stuff and tell me whether its good or bad that would be great. I guess its all bad and I think its about time to try and cure those live rock or replace them unless someone has a better idea.


























This stuff is growing out of the joint between the elbow and the spray bar and has spread to another chunk of live rock too.

















I had been fighting bubble algae for the first couple months... this is the only spot left in the tank









My fish havent seemed to mind too much.









Quite happy with the sump setup, I have very slow evaporation and the skimmer doesnt take out too much liquid each week.


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

20110914
Now with 10 Gallon sump! 









sumped out

























Close up. The plan now is to move the macro algae growths into the sump and start looking into putting in some corals. Time for more research.


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

20110930

Quick update after moving the macro algae to the sump









using red and blue LED grow light panel to see how the macro algae will grow


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice job! i like it without the macro algae!

whats your stock list?


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

1 red Fire Shrimp
1 peppermint shrimp
1 purple firefish
1 hi fin banded goby
2 red spotted gobies
2 barnacle blenny
1 blue leg hermit crab
bunch of nassarius, trochus snails and 1 spiny astrea snail
a couple of crabs that were hitch hikers from the LR


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice! its nice an full, i always thought that tanks this small would look lifeless. but yours doesnt!


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

The large brown algae is a kelp species. Not sure about the rest. Go to www.reefcleaners.org and check their nuisance algae link on the others. Algae is a fishes best friend. Not so for corals as it can inhibit their growth.

Beautiful work on the mods.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

6 fish and 2 large shrimp in a 6 gallon? I am sorry but this tank sounds a bit extreme to me. The sump will help the longevity of this setup by controlling the bioload more effectively, but cramping that many larger animals in a 6gal display is unnecessary. This is not the equivalent of a 16 gallon tank or a tank more than 6 gallons. you should always chose inhabitants based on the display space imo...

Comparing this to FW is difficult because there are no common tiny fish like endlers in the SW hobby and no small schooling fish like rasbora etc. It looks like you are treating the SW side more like FW. SW fish stocking is not the same as FW.

I apologize for being such a negative person about your setup, but this is just not something one sees commonly done in small tanks; probably because the setup does not survive with this many inhabitants in it at once for a long time.


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for your opinion and it is noted and appreciated. I do realize it is a bit on the heavy side as a result of an impulse buys on the red spotted gobies. However I have seen some pretty ridiculously crammed 10G tanks by "experienced" reef keepers that appear to have very little room for their 2-3 larger fish to even swim in. LR and corals filled to the brim with only the outskirts for the fish to move around in. Appearances can be deceiving though. My fish have plenty of space (after I moved the macro algae out of the display) to move around as well as to keep to themselves if they wish. The Barnacle blennies and red spot gobies spend their times perched on the LR. No aggression shown between any of the creatures. As to the longevity, the tank has been up and running with a 5gallon sump for 9 months with no issues other than some minor algae growth and now with the 10G I hope it will be even better. Time will tell.


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

@2in10 thanks for the link and ID. research research research.


----------



## mjbubbles (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow! That's really nice. The fire red shrimp is SO colorful!
Thanks for sharing.
mj


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

I can't say i'm a minimalist-look type of person when it comes to SW reef tanks, but I guess i am somewhere in between what you have described and the true minimalists that barely have anything in their tanks. Personally I even think my 10 gal nano with its two clownfish is overstocked long term but some people keep them in these edge tanks too. 

I understand how you feel, I feel very defensive of my reef tanks too haha. I think your trimma goby impulse buy was the better choice for this tank. a pair of those and one other decent size fish (like the firefish) would be plenty for a 6 gal display. But if you say there are no deaths or aggression so far, then it might work out. I'll follow this thread, I'm really interested in seeing coral in this tank and seeing what you will go with


----------



## FreedPenguin (Aug 2, 2011)

Great job! I love the dual setup, really accentuates the differences between FW and SW.
The compartments below are very impressive!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

:drool:

Ok. This is amazing. You need to come to my house and set one of these up for me.

In all seriousness though, those tanks are amazing. I love how 2 designs can be so different in so many ways, and still so alike. It is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## tankgirltn (Dec 27, 2011)

Hubby is bugging me to ask where you got the stand. We have searched all pet sites up and down looking for one similar to hold our fluval 12g bc he wants to implement your sump idea but all the stands are either shelved or we cant see the inside. Thanks!


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

the stand is actually for the hagen geosystem/waterhome/lightglo series of tanks which I believe has been discontinued up here in Canada. Not sure what pet stores down there might sell Hagen tanks. Mine was specifically for the geosystem 120 which is the 58 US Gallon tank. Hope that helps.


----------



## alpen_sw (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice work. Have you seen any other links or designs for an "evaporation" lid? Also, I can see some additional LED's on your SW tank. Please describe/detail what you have.


----------



## 5150munky (Nov 22, 2011)

sweet looking set up! very nice!


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

Absolutely love it. I always wondered if a small saltwater tank could be done and this proves it. I imagine everyone stares at your saltwater tank and the freshwater looks on jealously.

Curious, did the water evaporation fix help enough? In small tanks its so much more noticeable when a cm drops.


----------



## FlyTekk (Apr 25, 2012)

Quick question. I noticed u sealed the tank for no evaporation. How are ur ph levels? Also any issues with oxygen levels? Thanks!


----------



## Heartnet (Sep 13, 2009)

Any updates on this tank?


----------



## mgftp (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm really interested in seeing these pictures as I am about to partake on a Edge sump project but it seems photobucket is where they are uploaded to and to see them I need some sort of membership? Can others see these pics? I've never seen anything like this before while browsing a forum.


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

Interesting... will have to see if anyone else cant see the photobucket pics or the new imgur pics from this point forward??

20211023
Reboot time!
The salt water tank experiment ran its course of about 2-3 years at which point it became over run with algae and some of the critters started dying off. Great learning experience and were I to do it again it would definitely not be in an Edge tank. Anyways, I basically refilled this tank with freshwater and ran it for a few weeks with a cup of bleach to clean it out after scrubbing the algae. Ended up being a slightly planted tank for a bit but wasnt anything fancy.

Equipment: remains pretty close to the same as when it was salt water tank.
Fluval Edge tank 6G
Hagen 10 G acting as sump
2x MR16 LED bulbs that replaced the original halogens that came with the Fluval Edge kit
1 x 16" Finnex Fugeray Plant+ fixtures standing up on the glass on legs built from erasers glued together.
1 x Current USA Satellite Freshwater LED (18-24" size)
In line CO2 diffuser on the return line from the sump with 5 lb Co2 tank attached
Marineland Maxijet 900 rated at 230 GPH

Substrate: Tropica soil powder
Sump substrate: Tropica soil

Critters (at time of initial stocking):
15x Celestial Pearl Danios
20x Yellow Golden back shrimp
3x horned Nerite snails
4x juvenile Amano shrimp and 1x adult Amano Shrimp
many Malaysian Trumpet snail babies which managed to survive from the first clean out and rescape

After rebooting the first Edge tank I made the decision to give this second one a reboot too, making a simple diorama style scape with a tree and maybe a stone or two. Went out and bought a number of pieces of spider wood for fairly cheap and constructed my tree from 3 seperate chunks. One full piece to serve as the main trunk and branch and cut some smaller chunks off the other 2 pieces to construct other branches. First time trying to attach wood together using super glue, cotton and saw dust but I think it turned out ok for $20. Attached a chunk of slate rock I had on hand to the bottom using silicon so it wouldnt float on me. Didnt take any pictures of this process unfortunately.


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

20211117 
Took me a while to decide to actually clean out the tank and get to scaping. Similar to my other Edge tank, this one was already running with Fluorite sand and had some plants in it that I was storing for use in other tanks but nothing truly display worthy. The plan was once again to drain, scoop out all the sand, put in new substrate and hardscape and plant it all in one session. Got an early start in the day on this one since the other took me so long to scape. Luckily for this one I was only planning to place the tree and a couple rocks. Decided to use the Tropica Aqua soil powder in this one since it fits the nano scale a bit better. Photo period is 4 on 4 off 4 on daily. 

Elatine Hydropiper
Staurogyne repens
Cryptocoryne nurii
Heteranthera zosterifolia
Rotala H'Ra
Rotalla wallichii
Hemianthus micranthemoides Pearl weed
Piptospatha ridleyii
Micranthemum tweediei 'Monte Carlo' 

All of the plants were tissue culture plants with the Monte Carlo being attached to the wood using super glue gel to make the tree canopy. First time trying Monte Carlo but I do like the looks of it and hope it fills in ok


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

20211202 

Added a few other types of plants to the mix. 
Rotala macrandra
Pogostemon erectus
Eriocaulon cinereum
Dwarf Sag
Vesicularia ferriei 'Weeping' moss
Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini'
Homolomena Sp. 'Sekadau South' (AGAIN)

Unfortunately my first attempt with Elatine Hydropiper failed as it died after planting over the course of a week. Bought a new TC cup and proceeded to plant again. The entire cup of Reinickii was dropped in with out splitting and weighed down in place with a couple plant weights. The Monte Carlo that was glued to the tree pretty much disintegrated or broke off and started floating. Heard it was a tough plant to grow but had hoped to have better progress. My TC weeping moss was attached to a lava rock using super glue and it also died. It was a costly end of November beginning of December buying TC cups for this tank. Lots of fuzzies growing on the tree which was to be expected. Scrubbed most of it off with toothbrush and brought my large Amano over from the other tank to help out.


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

20211212 

The Elatine once again died off after being planted and I had to decide on what to do for a carpetting plant going forward. Figured out that the room these tanks are in were getting hot due to the cold weather outside. The furnace was going more often to heat the main floor which means my basement gets warmer. Tank temps were 28 degrees which I think is why the Elatine wasnt working. New portion of TC of weeping moss put into tank as well as a small portions of Ludwigia sp. 'Atlantis' and Ludwigia palustris 'Super Red', both of which were having a hard time adjusting to being under water in a quarantine tank I had them in since I bought them as pots.. Big blooms of fuzz on the tree continue as well as some of the diatom poofs in what is left of the monte carlo. There were some adult MTS in the tank when it was running as a storage tank as a result lots of malaysian trumpet snail babies started showing up with the growth of lots of green spot algae on the glass in this tank. Quite a different start in comparison to the other edge tank.


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

20211218 

New plant for carpet Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba'. Couple of stems of Bacopa caroliniana added, Zosterifolia removed and some rearranging of plants. 15 CPDs, 20 Yellow Golden back shrimps added along with 3 horned nerite snails to try and keep the green dust algae on the glass under control. 1 Japan Blue Endler livebearer male and a small endler fry were inadvertantly transferred in with the CPDs which were originally in my 31G Endler tank. Try as I might I could not catch these 2 strays. Will have to try again when I do a water change and lower the water level.


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

20211225 

Finally getting some good growth from all plants and carpet starting to establish. Even the monte carlo in the tree has been growing ... breaking off but growing. Ludwigia Atlantis moved to the sump to grow out. Green dust and spot algae on glass starting to lessen.


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

20220106 

Some rearranging again. Eriocaulon cinereum moved to back right corner. Bacopa caroliniana and Rotala macrandra moved to sump


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

20220110 

Moved weeping moss rock over to left side... not sold on its positioning yet. A couple extra Eriocaulon cinereum put in on the left side again. Added additional small sized amano shrimps and what looks to be some susswassertang that came with the yellow back shrimp last month. Score! havent had that in a long time.


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

20220125 

Growth! 
Had a small patch of black brush algae show up on the eriocaulon and nurii on the left side of the tank. Some small patch or two in the tree. Spot treated with peroxide only turning it white in this picture. Algae growths are coinciding with the cold weather and hot basement.


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

20220204 

Happened to look into the sump and noticed some small fry in there! Feel like the endler fry female is too small to have birthed them and these are super tiny in comparison to any live born fry I have seen from the Endlers. I am hoping they are CPD fry that hatched from eggs stuck to plants that were transferred into the sump. Have no micro worms or anything to feed them so dropping in small quantity of crushed flakes once in a while.


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

20220208 

Big rearrange. The weeping moss rock and staurogyne repens swapped spots in the left foreground.. Removed the Pogostemon erectus from the left and planted more H'ra. Put some Wallichii cuttings along back left background. Eriocaulon cinereum from the left join up with the others in the back right.


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

20220214 

Moved the Ludwigia palustris stems into the back left to join some of the wallichii. Carpet of HC continues to fill in. Grabbed the loose monte carlo that has been floating and growing in both my edge tanks and attached to the 2 rear platforms on the tree. The left platform attached using super glue gel and the right platform tied with brown cotton thread. Hope they hold on. Missed a couple of water changes though and have some algae growing in the already attached monte carlo on the 3 front lower platforms. Moved the remaining 5 gold back shrimps into the sump to join the mystery fry... Think as the CPDs were getting bigger they were picking off the shrimp somehow. Hopefully their populations recover.


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

20220225 

This week noticed one of the CPDs had a small white protrusion sticking out of the lower part of its gills. Still looked to be feeding a bit but the next morning found the body amongst the wallichii in the back. Added an Anubias Pangolino and another Piptospathi ridleyii attached to a stone that was not doing well in another tank. Amanos proceeded to inspect and clean a bit of them after they were placed. Added a black window film to the back of this tank to help the colors pop a little and considering if I want to do it to the mountain tank. Removed the most of the flower stocks from the Erio cinereum and placed 2 root tabs around them as they dont look to be doing well at the back corner of the tank. Trimmed the HC a little on the right side and seems to be recovering well. 










This is what I stare at during my boring work meetings


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

20220312

The fry in the sump are still in there and growing up! Still unclear if they are Endlers or Celestial Pearl Danios but I am leaning towards the CPD as they seem to have a different shape to my other Endler fry. Majority of them are still pretty small but I managed to finally capture a manually focused pic of this zippy little fella who seems the biggest of the bunch at maybe 1/4" or 4-5mm long.


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

OH my goodness he is so CUUUUTE!!! ♥ And that photo with the pink blurry background.... stunning!! I’d bet on it being a baby cpd.

Really cool how your sump is basically a basement flat to your main tank’s first floor.

Also really loved this tank as a sw tank ♥ Those snails were such beauties.


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah he/she is pretty cute and they are growing bigger each day. Some days I do miss the SW tank and wish I could have kept it going. Maybe one day I will do it again on a bigger setup.


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

20220319

S Repens in left side starting to fade and losing leaves. Some of the HC seems yellowy. Erio in back right seems to be coming back a bit but the flower stalks are coming in again so will need to remove them soon. Moss on rock seems to be yellowing a little bit but maintaining its shape. Nurii looks like its getting choked out by the HC a little so will have to get off my behind and trim the HC around it. 2nd Piptospathii lost its main leaf but appears to be growing back some smaller ones. Fish fry in the sump seem to be getting bigger. 2 of the remaining Golden Back Yellow Sakura Shrimp are femaie and both have been berried for a bit so hopefully will start seeing some shrimplets down there.


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

20220325

Speaking of cute little fry. 3 Endler fry have appeared in the display tank so had to lower the water level and finally catch the Endlers and put them back into my 30 G where my main colony is. 









Comparing this fry to the ones in the sump, I am pretty sure those are CPD as they do seem to have the same body shape as the adults.


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

20220330

Went to feed the inhabitants and opened up the cabinet to the sump. Seems conditions are good in the tank! Got me some Golden Back Yellow Sakura shrimplets! Pretty tiny... would place them about 2-3mm at most.


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

20220408

Updated pic of one of the bigger CPD fry. Still doesnt have any coloring and a lot of the siblings are still super small. Feeding them powdered bug bites/ flakes at the surface but I dont think the small ones understand that the food is there. Micro worms would be great but would need to track someone down locally that has them and I am lazy. Will need to come up with a strategy on how to transfer these guys up to the main display since they are of varying sizes and mixed in with the shrimplets among the plants down there. Will be for another day though since I dont want them to have to compete with the adults for food yet. 







.


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

20220429

Updated tank shot a week after a big trim. Trimmed up the pearlweed which surprisingly wasnt growing out of control. AR mini getting too tall and the lower leaves were starting to die off. Trimmed and replanted the tops to hopefully get it to recover its bushy feel and color. Did major pruning of the HC cuba carpet and everything seems to be growing back in quite nicely. Tweezed as much of the HC from around the Crypt Nurii as I could so that it isnt quite so badly choked out. Monte Carlo that I have been trying to use as the leaves for my tree just arent working well so need to consider changing them to something else. Possibly the weeping moss or either Anubias Pangolino / Petite? Also not happy about the arrangement of plants behind and to the right of the tree. Feel like the wallichii is in the wrong place. Been needing to constantly pull the flower stalks off the erio in the back right which is a pain given the limitations of the opening on the Edge tank and the tree being in the way. They are also getting swallowed up by the HC so its time to consider replacing them with something else... maybe Blyxa japonica or ?


----------



## mourip (Mar 15, 2020)

Great thread. Perhaps we should have a forum for macro algae tanks...

Reefers bring a lot of crossover equipment expertise to the game, especially for sump based filtration.


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

20220506 

Just messing around with my camera phone yesterday while on a work meeting.


----------

